

Jump Point Search (JPS)+: Over 100x Faster Than A* - dhotson
http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1022094/JPS-Over-100x-Faster-than%20jps+%20goal%20bounding

======
TheLoneWolfling
Unfortunately, JPS requires a regular grid. And "JPS+" as described here
requires (a lot of) computation, which means that it's not directly comparable
with A*. (Once you start allowing precomputation, a) it is not longer usable
with changing terrain, and b) you have to compete with "precompute all
possible shortest paths and store them" (O(1) lookups!).)

Now what I'd like to see is someone coming up with pathfinding that works
decently with obstacles being arbitrary polygons. Vector-based as opposed to
raster-based.

